# Revista de Informatica, Electrónica y Cultura general



## wyr3x (Feb 8, 2006)

Hola gente, mi nombre es Lahuel "Wyr3x" Román. Acabo de realizar un emprendimiento que tenia previsto comenzar hace ya tres años: Escribir y mantener una revista en formato electrónico PDF/TXT gratuita y libre. El unico inconveniente que tengo es que, aunque tengo escritos 3 numeros yo solo, me interesaria que la gente participase. Aquí está disponible la descarga del numero 1 (uno) en formato PDF .... si desean escribir solo envienlo a mi dirección de correo (lahuelroman at gmail.com) o avisen en los foros .... comenten si les gustó el primer numero, si quisieran escribir, si quisieran ver algun articulo en especial, etc..... disfruten!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 10, 2006)

Lahuel, muy interesante tu ezine. Felicitaciones y mucho animo con este proyecto!

Saludos.


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 10, 2006)

muchisimas gracias por tu apoyo Li-ion, me ayuda mucho saber que alguien está interesado en que esta publicación prospere ... y no se olviden, si tienen intensión de aparecer en la revista, publico lo que sea ... saludos gente!


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 12, 2006)

Un pequeño aviso: el proximo numero saldria a mediados del mes de Marzo .... hay tiempo para colaborar


----------



## nelsonm (May 14, 2006)

muy interesante   segui adelante 
 una dudilla los otros numeros donde los pensas publicar  (digo para poder bajarlos)


----------



## wyr3x (May 14, 2006)

nelsonm dijo:
			
		

> muy interesante   segui adelante
> una dudilla los otros numeros donde los pensas publicar  (digo para poder bajarlos)


hola nelson !. actualmente me encuentro totalmente dedicado al estudio (lamentablemente), por   lo que la "producción" de la revista está parada temporalmente. No tengo idea de donde poder ubicar la revista en los siguientes numeros....por lo pronto te digo (y no solo a vos...) que cuando salga un proximo numero de la revista, voy a dar el aviso en este foro....
Otro punto importante es pedir colaboracion ... una revista no se hace sola .... cualquier persona que quisiera escribir sobre informática (hardware, software, coding, seguridad, etc.), telefonia, electrónica, etc. no dude en mandarme un mensaje privado ... 

                                   saludos!


----------



## pedro_pe (May 19, 2006)

Lahuel:

Me parece excelente tu iniciativa. Me interesaría hacerte algunas apreciaciones respecto a la presentación, pues, aunque se vé interesante, es muy pobre. Sugiero iniciar un blog como apoyo de internet de la revista, y ahí publicar los números. (http://www.blogia.com sería un buen lugar, aunque existen muchos). Yo me apunto a aportar comentarios técnicos y de emprendimiento en la revista, tal cual lo hago en mi blog (pueden verlo en mi perfil). Te aliento a que lo moderes tú, mientras los aportantes vamos generando artículos. Ideas muy buenas como estas necesitan tiempo, por eso te propongo lo anterior. Sería de mucha utilidad por ejemplo para ir proponiendo el proyecto del deco de tv cable que tengo posteado en tu revista, e ir comentando ahí los avances... siempre y cuando sea de distribución gratuíta. Coméntame la línea editorial que pretendes poner y yo te apoyo con todo lo que pueda estar en mis manos...

Felicitaciones y suerte... y empeño.


----------



## Rufo (Jun 18, 2006)

no puedo descargarlo


----------



## wyr3x (Jun 18, 2006)

...disponible el numero UNO (1) en mi BLOG ... http://lahuelroman.googlepages.com/RevistaXerofile-numero001.pdf ...


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola wyr3x, parefe que ninguna de las formas como hastratado de hacernos llegar tu revias ta es efectiva.. por favor desearia poder verla y  revisar si se puede aportar en algo


----------



## wyr3x (Ene 18, 2007)

buenas .. resulta que ahora estoy muy metido en la politica y la musica =P .. por ende no tomo mi tiempo para la revista ni la electronica tanto como me gustaria .. si tenés algo en mente mandame un mensaje privado así contactamos mejor. Esto vá para cualquiera que le interese "sacar a flote" y participar de la revista.
No ha salido otro numero ya que no hubo colaboración (no la suficiente..), y no pretendo sacar un numero con 90% de los articulos solo mios..

.. saludos ..


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 27, 2007)

hola

mira nose que programas sabes usar.o tenes en tu computadora.pero te recomiendo acer esta "revista" con flash, ya que uno puede entrar a todasd las opciones eleigr ver animaciones y etc.; o en power point ( quein no tien e power poin t para verlo!), que no  es dificil y queda muy bien.

aunqeu flash seria lo mejor pero no todos tienen flash.

bue pero te felicito con la primera edicion y si logro escanear unas cosas te las mando para la proxima edicion.

espero no ser molesto pero es solo una opinion.

salu2


----------



## wyr3x (Oct 28, 2007)

Hola trick.
Hoy en dia la revista practicamente se fue al fondo del mar.
Es decir, no estoy escribiendo mas que en mi blog, estudiando, y demàs.
No estaria mal "revivirla", pero no seria hoy ni mañana . quizà en 2 meses
surja algo nuevo, no como revista sino como material juntado.

El formato es PDF y TXT, porque son universales.
Flash es lindo, powerpoint tambien, pero no me satisfacen por varios
motivos que luego podria comentar si importara.
Un saludo!.


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 29, 2007)

ta bien no lei el ultimo mensaje la fecha Jue Ene 18, 2007! DDDD!

si "revive" genial!


----------



## David290670 (Feb 26, 2008)

Creo que debes buscar un formato mejor para tu revista para hacerla mas atractiva ,eso es fundamental ,con imagenes ,con circuitos yo seria el primero en cooperar ya que esta idea es magnifica ,incluso se podria poner en algun sitio WEB donde acediendo a el se pudieran ver todos los numeros o subcribirse a este sito para recibir la revista


----------



## wyr3x (Jun 10, 2008)

Buenas noticias ..
SE REVIVE LA REVISTA!..
proximamente ..
estamos buscando escritores.
Genero? ..
la idea es que tengas un proyecto, y que lo vayas desarrollando a lo largo de los numeros.
Por ejemplo, un tutorial de como armar una pantalla tactil con leds para pc, por serial con max232.. o que mas podria ser? .. un programa en bash (consola de linux, Born Again Shel era si no me acuerdo mal el nombre) que controle los puertos en busca de una señal determinada que nos habilite como "llave" el uso de nuestro sistema .. que mas? .. lo que SE LES OCURRA.
mensajes por privado por favor, proximamente noticias ..


----------

